# super bee hood



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

is there any one that makes a resin pitchfork hood for a 70 super bee? thats what my car had & am trying to duplicate it. thanks


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

These guys might have it:
afxnscaleresin

It's listed on their page as a 70 Coronet pitchfork hood.
Unfortunately I am unable to link to them due to some code included in their link that prohibits that.
Chris


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks Chris, I'll check it out.


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

found one at psfhobby, they have about 50 hoods.afxnscaleresin is no longer.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

GOOD DEAL JINGLES. 
I completely forgot about psfhobbies.
Chris


----------

